# Forced to leave Tennis career should I go to culinary school?



## garrett vinson (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm seriously considering going to culinary school. I'll give you my background in why I'm deciding this. I use to play high level tennis. College and semi pro level, but I have hurt my back and shoulder to the point where I have had three surgeries on my shoulder and my doctor has highly suggested I need to quit playing and coaching (coaching requires hitting at a high level) or I will be having another surgery soon. So with that said I'm really considering it. I would just like to talk to someone about it that's in school or had similar decision to make. Also any advice is much appreciated from anyone. Its always been about tennis and cookin for me. I cook a lot at home and just entertaining the idea of maybe having a career in it. Thank you so much for reading!


----------



## sourdough67 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi, have just enrolled in culinary school, no idea whether it's the right thing but will let you know! My reasoning was that i want to spend the rest of my life doing something creative that i enjoy. it sounds as if you have a lot of cooking experience, do you need to go to culinary school? i am going to learn the skills faster than i can at home.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

As usual, I always suggest people going to culinary scholl work in the industry first, before spending money on it. It's a hard, thankless, demanding job, and you should be realistic about that. Also, not sure about your back, but plan on 8-12 hour days on your feet.
Not knocking the biz, been doing it twelve years now, but the only people that went to culinary school when I did and stayed in the business were the ones that had prior experience.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

If your elbow and back are hurt, kitchen work may not be for you. It will exasperate any injury.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I will second the suggestion that you need a job first, culinary school later if at all. Get a job in the best restaurant you can to observe and be a part of what working in a kitchen is like before spending any money on school. Do it for at least a year. In that year you can find out how strong your interest really is and may have more insight into which direction you want to go.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Working in a kitchen will be as physical as playing tennis as far as your arm is concerned. Heed everybody's advice and get a part time job in the industry first.


----------

